# IUI Girl's turned IVF - Part 61!



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Hoping this new home brings some wonderful luck to some very special ladies​
                  
                  ​
Love

Amanda
xxxxxxx​


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

GO CALLY & MURTLE
SENDING TONNES OF GOOD LUCK VIBES YOUR WAY
         ​


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*Cally & Murtle..................................
  
                               
  
                               
  
                               
  
                               
Thinking of you both today & very excited for you. Good luck for those phone calls this morning I just know this is going to be a good day  
Lots of love & fertilised follie vibes,

Erica.     *


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

[fly] Good Luck Cally and Murtle [/fly]

Hello and Happy Halloween to everyone 

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*Oh     I was right, wasn't I Cally  Told you the number last night & have been proved right, again.............you're going to love admitting that aren't you  
Ladies I said this was going to be a good day & I was right, again 

   Cally has had 4 fertilise wohoo   
    Come on the Fab Four John, Paul, Ringo & George     
   ET at 2pm tomorrow bring it on     ​
Another massive hurdle out of the way mate, I'm so happy for you. ET tomorrow & then just the 2ww to contend with which will fly by because you are so busy. You can see that finish line now      

Erica.     *


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I also know Murtle's news but am waiting to find out if she wants me to post it or whether she wants to post it herself so it's      for now.

Come on Murtle, hurry up


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

yeah come on Murtle - we're waiting!

Well done Cally and good luck for ET tomorrow.

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*I've been given the green light to post for Murtle  
And now you'll all agree with me that this is just the best day....................

   Murtle has had both eggs fertilise waheyyyyy   
    Come on the Terrific 2 Sonny & Cher    
(Well I had to think of something from the same era  ) 
   ET tomorrow but I don't know the time    ​Murtle you too have jumped yet another massive hurdle. I'm absolutely thrilled for you, I really am. ET tomorrow, the lovely botty bombs & then just the 2ww to get through. Sharing it with Cally & having our support behind you, I just know you'll sail through it. Hope you have a good sleep & enjoy acu this afternoon. You'll be in tip-top shape ready for those embies going back tomorrow  

Lots of love,

Erica   *


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Woo hoo! Well done Murtle. Good luck for ET tomorrow hon.

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

for pm Doods   what a pl*nker!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

woo hoo fandabby news cally and murtle        
Littlie and I will do a celebratory dance later once she's awake and all the sw's have gone home 

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

yay to the fab four and the terrific two!!!

Grow strong little embies... you've got 2 fantastic mummys waiting for you......

                  

Love and babydust (and dribble!!)
Starr and Daisy xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

ladies for kind words and support.

Extra special  to the lovely erica for posting my news  

My head has been up my  for the past 24 hours and I didn't give Erica the correct info. ET is scheduled for 10am Friday morning and we are having assisted hatching.

I now have the lovely botty bombs. That reminds me, the doctor inserted a pain killing suppository after she had finished and it didn't feel like she had pushed it high enough. They laughed when I mentioned this. Anyway, when I got up off the bed I had left a little bullet shaped deposit behind   

I also had a dummy transfer so they know which catheter to use on Friday.

Ooh Cally, your up before me   George and Ringo were always my favourites   Will be thinking of you tomorrow and hope that you will take it easy at least for the rest of the weekend. Turn your phone off so work can't get hold of you. Glad to have you for company over the next two weeks    

Happy Halloween

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I just wanna cry, so so so scared for you both, want this so badly, so can only imagine what you are going through, please little embies keep growing and when safely tucked back up on board, dig in and stay for the duration as satrr says, you have two fab mummies waiting for you   

Kim need your news honey !


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Well done Cally and Murtle            
I am so happy for you both.

cal xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Cally
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
It's nearly 2pm  so I'm sending you lots of positive & snuggling in vibes   Here's to George & Ringo coming home  Hope everything goes smoothly for you today & that it isn't as uncomfortable as last time, bring on that 2WW & BFP   

Erica.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ - Oh I'm about to post the same as I have on the Friends Thread, knew I'd read it somewhere  How did your sw meeting go?  I'm sure they are over the moon with how things are going I can't imagine that you were given anything other than good news. I also asked if you & littlie did your  for Murtle & Cally.
Starr - Hope all is well with you, big  for you & Daisy.
Cally - Glad you liked the names  
Candy - There is no need to be scared, we're long overdue a run of good news on here     & it's on it's way I just know it! As my mate pointed out to me both Cally & Murtle have had problems during their cycles, they haven't run smoothly so that means that with ALL problems out of the way now the 2WW & BFP's will be a breeze  Just wait & see.x
Cal - Hello  how are you doing? I hope that each day you feel better & stronger. It's November now so not long until you're riding that tx rollercoaster again  
Murtle - Sorry hun, still  at your deposit. If you're gonna do something do it with style girl!! There is no need to thank me for posting for you, I was honoured to be able to do it & that's what friends are for  Great news that you've had a dummy catheter run, everything should run smoothly tomorrow. Sonny  & Cher  will be coming along a treat now & will be getting ready to snuggle back in tomorrow  I hope you had a much better sleep last night.
Doods - Thanks for pm  

Love to all not mentioned,

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*Sorry ladies it's me again  
I have Cally's news          

 "It was a smooth transfer apparently I have a long cervix. Paul & John didn't make the freezer but that's ok. George is a 4 cell grade 3/3 top quality. Ringo is a bit slower 3 cell grade 2/3. Both on board & test on Tuesday 13th. Pain free so I'm happy".  ​
Go Cally go    frosties won't be needed so no worries there. George & Ringo will be snuggling in as we speak      Ringo obviously takes after his mom  Totally chuffed for you buddy, will help the 2ww to pass by quickly & will continue to cheer you all the way to that BFP. You WILL tell me the test result  & without blackmail  All big hurdles out of the way, now it's just a pleasant walk to the finish line.

Love & snuggly vibes  

Erica   *


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

/slaps Candy, positive knickers back on, not that Iwasn't being positive, just want this so badly as do we all Cx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah  Candy & then a   because we all have wobbly moments & I still love you.
But don't you worry precious we're going to have such a great   season on here, filled with good news!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Well done Cally  

Welcome aboard George and Ringo. Snuggle in nice and deep for the winter. You have a fantastic mummy who is going to do all she can to keep you safe for the next nine months


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Yay.... snuggle down George and Ringo... you're in there for the long run!!!

         

Cally  love the sedation story      

xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Panic over!

 Bubble Monster...whoever you are


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*Murtle 

Wohoo it's 10am & ET time, go Murtle  go Murtle  go Murtle 
                              
  
                              
Sonny & Cher will soon be home  
Thinking of you so very much & hoping all goes well today. Botty bombs, 2WW & BFP in that order!!
That double celebration is so close you can almost touch it  
Lots of love,

Erica.   *


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

monster, phew what a scare.

*Cally

            
      
            
      
            
      
Hope you're resting!! George & Ringo will be well happy, snuggly & toastie now  & DEFINATELY here for keeps  

Happy Friday all.

Erica.xx*


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*Murtle's news, what a great end to the week. It's just perfect 

"Perfect 8 cell & 6 cell embies on board. Smooth transfer. Had acu straight after to help them snuggle in".

Wohoooooo Go Murtle Go............
           
              
           

Fantastic news buddy, you must be overjoyed. I'm really happy for you & I'm sure that Sonny & Cher are snuggling in right now with the help of a lovely relaxing acu session. We'll get you through the 2ww & all the way to testing day. When is that btw  Double BFP celebration for you & Cally hun, the finish line is in sight. Hardest part over, now just try & relax & take things easy.

Love & snuggly embie vibes,

Erica   *


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Lovelies,

Sorr I've been awol in Scotland for the weekend.

Great news about George and Ringo and Sonny and Cher.

    
                 

Hope you both have you feet up being pampered as we speak.

D x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

So pleased to read both Cally & Murtles news, Murtle great it was a smooth ET about time ! this just has to be the one   

Thinking of you both during this painful 2week wait, with all my heart praying that you both get your dream and ours too x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Afternoon ladies

Sony and Cher seem do be doing really well. They are now well over 100 cells each and have found themselves a nice, warm comfy home to snuggle in for the winter. They would very much like to stay until the summer  They are being well looked and are getting plenty of rest and lots to eat and drink. Their favourite at the moment is chocolate milkshake so I am doing my best to make sure they have an adequate supply  They want to thank all their special ff for making them feel so welcome an loved. They feel each and every positive vibe you send them 

I am feeling very calm and relaxed about the 2ww. I know it's early days but I feel confident that I am doing absolutely everything in my power to help them stick. All I can do now is wait  For some reason, this clinic want me to test at 16 days post transfer so that makes my teat date the 18th Nov. However, if AF hasn't reared her ugly head I am sure I will be testing before that 

I won't bore you with all my 2ww stories but I'm keeping a diary if your interested http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119279.0
You'll find Cally's there too 

Cally - Hope you are feeling as calm and rested as I do  to George and Ringo.

Erica - When I came home on Friday I turned the TV on and Lose Women was on. Jane Macdonald was singing "I've Got You Babe"...a good sign or what  Hope you're doing ok. I promise to catch up on my Pms this afternoon.

Crazybabe- I've been searching for news on you. So pleased it's all working out for you. The EC and ET team at CARU are absolutely fantastic...so much nicer than the scanning team. Good luck for EC tomorrow and I look forward to hearing you news   

luv'n'hugs
Murtle, Sonny & Cher
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Doods - Did you have a great time in Scotland  what did you get up to? Love to you Lola & bump  
Crazy - Where have you been  Hope you've got a note  Wishing you lots of luck for ec tomorrow        please let us know how you get on.
Candy - How are you & the boys?  
Murtle - Loved reading you diary but "A friend of mine on ff has named my embies Sony and Cher. I have never named them before so went along with it to amuse her."   I've never had names for mine before either but this cycle is about being different especially the ending  Not long until your BFP mate & it's great to hear you sounding so happy, relaxed & positive. Funny how clinics do things so differently  you test 16 days after et whilst Cally is 12 days after. Bet you  on a stick before your date, but hopefully not like that  
Cally -  how are you, George & Ringo? I'm sure they are snuggling in nicely & making themselves at home for the months to come. Like Murtle you sound very happy & positive, I just know that double celebration is on for next week   Can't believe you've been put in charge of a trainee  I take it she got the short straw then. Found a piccie of you  
Hello  & love to everyone else.
Have a good day.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

murtle said:


> When I came home on Friday I turned the TV on and Lose Women was on. Jane Macdonald was singing "I've Got You Babe"...a good sign or what



Definately a sign Murtle  I know it


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hiya lovelies,

Murtle - that has to be a good sign. We named our embies Wallace and Gromit and came out of the hospital to see a bus with a Wallace and Gromit poster on the side! And look at Kelly with Jammy and Dodger now! So glad that you are taking it easy and having lots of     thoughts. Have you tried singing to them yet? - I recommend 'I love you baby'... and I'm not joking  . Sending you loads of         and             

Cally - How are you hon. Loads of        and        to you too.

Erica - Had a lovely time in Scotland thanks. All my family and friends are still up there so it's a mad visiting frenzy but great to catch up with everyone and lovely for Lola to spend time with her gran and auntie. Big   and   to you hon.

Crazybabe - Good luck for EC           .

Hello and   to Kizzy and Cal and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Murtle - Def a sign from above my love.  We named ours Nelly and Kelly, and on the way to the clinic for transfer, the Nelly and Kelly song, Dilemma came on the air - need I say move, today Nel and Kel, aka Tas and Roob are still causing Dilemma's!!

Lots of                    to you and Cally!!

Love

Amanda x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Doods - Glad you had a fab time even though it was busy with loads to cram in  Bet Lola had a ball & I'm sure she was spoilt rotten, quite rightly so, she's so gorgeous, like her mom eh  
Amanda - How are you? Nelly & Kelly, great names & you too had a sign  Looking good eh Murtle   
Cally - How's the trainee doing  I've some ear muffs she can borrow if she wants I normally wear them when you   Halfway there mate           can't wait for next week, champagne is on ice but not for you, juice for you young lady  Looking forward to toasting George & Ringo!
Murtle - How are you?  & excited still? You should be. I'm sure Sonny & Cher have settled in nicely & are multiplying as we speak. Funny how yours & Callys test dates are so far apart when you had ec on the same day   You're later than my clinic & Cally is eariler, wonder why they all do things so differently. Hope you're resting & still being pampered by DH  
Crazy - Hope you've produced lots of lovely eggs today & are not feeling too sore        Looking forward to reading your news when you get a chance to post.   for your phone call tomorrow, everything is crossed for you.

Hi   to everyone else, hope you're having a good Wednesday.

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Murtle   
Have replied to your pm but it won't let me send it because your inbox is full   
I put alot of effort in as well  
Can you stop pretending that you are popular & at least delete the ones you have sent to yourself  

Many thanks.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

lmao Erica, yes please Murtle empty that inbox x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

oops! Done


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oops my   
You just wanted to be asked on the thread to empty your inbox, got your number 118  

Candy -    You ok? Did I read somewhere that the boys are poorly?


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Ha ha! I've been sussed. Always been jealous of people with full in boxes


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Cally did the same once to look popular   
Ask her about it. She went to amazing lengths to try & fill her inbox up so that I'd have to ask her to empty it.
Have you 2 got issues


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Any news on Crazy   
Murtle & Cally..................


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right I've searched for postings from Crazybabe as I was getting worried 
No need it's all good news   
They changed her cycle to ICSI, she had 7 follies, retrieved 6 eggs & had 4 fertilise, wohooooo!
ET is at 11.00am tomorrow   

Crazy
                                 for tomorrow. Fantastic news sweetheart you must be overjoyed. Now what are we going to call yours   

Erica.xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Erica. I was about to go searching myself...great minds and all that  

WOOHOO!     Well done Crazybabe. Another Fab Four     

I am so pleased they gave you the option to change to ICSI. The embryology team at CARU really are superb. 

Good luck for ET tomorrow. Will be thinking of you at 11am      

Enjoy the Bitsy Bullets  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Well done Crazybabe!

Sending you loads of                  and              for ET and the 2ww.

Have been trying to come up with names but I'm not very good so far hane come up with ABBA or simpsons names - ERICA we need your inspiration!

Murtle   hope you are taking it easy hon.

D x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Well done Crazybabe - Good Luck for tomorrow's transfer!   ^reiki
, 
Myrtle and Cally - hope you are both doing alright and time is going as fast as it can for you both!

Erica - where are you at in terms of tx - my brains really frazzled at the moment - well thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it!  

Love to all

Amanda x


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello have I come to right place?  

I have just been advised to get out the big guns and am going to have ICSI in Dec/January for the first time and am a little bit scared to be honest.
  look forward to hearing from anyone


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Rarah,

Just wanted to say HI and you are in the right place. It's a bit quiet on her at the mo as a couple of the girls have just had tx and another 2 are in the 2ww. If you want somewhere a bit more lively while you are waiting to start tx you can join the IUI friends thread but i'm sure there will be some other ladies cycling soon.

D x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*For the lovely Cally...*..

                                  
              
                
       
  ​


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just want Cally, Murtle and Erica to know I am thinking of you all and praying for those BFP's xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well i'll plump for implantation cally       

some         for murtle too 

everything crossed this end for you girlies 

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Late Implantation             

I bled loads during 2ww      

Keeping everything crossed for you

xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Cally, I also vote for implantation, please, please, please         

Murtle


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Cally, I am speechless and keeping everything crossed before I move away from the computer and dance around the room, its likely the test that showed negative was because not enough hcg in wee, as best 1st thing in the morning, before drinking lots............. please let this be our run of 3 BFP's !!!!!


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Murtle 

I Think i need to say         babes, hope your feeling ok, i had EC last Wed and got 6 eggs, the 1 egg weren't mature so they did ICSI on 5 and 4 fert, had ET on Friday now have 2 little precious embies on board.    , i am still thinking positive but dreading this 2ww, test day 25th Nov.

Love

crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks cal,

hope your feeling ok hun, i'm on the knicker watching already.

crazybabe


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Crazybabe its Cally who tested positive not Murtle, although I pray Murtle does too, good luck with your 2ww +++++ hope it doesn't drive you too crazy


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh My! What a thought  

I ought to be  for testing early but I am so chuffing thrilled for you mate. This is the bestest news ever. Bet you do another test in the morning   I can't wait for the hossie to confirm it on Tuesday. So wish it was Tuesday tomorrow, I don't know if I  can stand the suspense                                                                           

Clearblue digital is the most sensitive test on the market and is therefore very reliable. Also, you have 2 beautiful embies both chucking out loads of HCG, hence the early result. So well done to you, George and Ringo   

As for Crazybabes embies, I liked Doods idea of an ABBA theme so lets call them Benny and Bjorn  

I'm afraid I have to wait until next Sunday for my test (though I am sure one might just fall out of my drawer during the week   )


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Just popped on to wish all you girls good luck     
Cally, hope thats a definite bfp for you!!  

My af showed up sat a week early so will fone hospital tomorrow for round 2!!


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Cal

I'm so sorry hun, i sent    to Murtle instead of you, i'm so tired today, i read the post wrong, i do appologise murtle.

Murtle - i'm so sorry, i read the thread wrong, i'm so tired at the mo, you will get a BFP soon too.

crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Cally

Help!! I am a bit concerned, i just went to the loo and when i wiped it was orange, i use white toilet paper on the 2ww, i had carrots with my tea, do you think it's anything to worry about, i had ET on friday, could it be that i am spotting from the treatment, it wouldn't be implantation spotting would it as i only had ET friday.  Do you think i should wait to the morning and ring the clinic or ring the Gynae ward this evening.

crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Cally

Are you being honest with me that it is nothing to worry about, i haven't really had much spotting not even after EG, just a tiny tiny bit, which was actually like a spot, i am concerned now as i have been thinking so positive all the way through this treatment and so far got good results, why orange colour though, could it be implatation spotting or is it too early.   

Thanks for your support.

crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Cally

Sorry if it's TMI but i just went to the loo again and i's more like a light pink egg white tiny bit of spotting now, so this is normal is it, they didn't explain any of this to me at the clinic, yes i am using pesseries but i'm doing them at the back entrance, it's not so messy, i'm doing them twice a day.  So do you think is shoud call the clinic in the morning or not.  I need advice.  

Hope this treatment ends in a BFP and this is not the start of a BFN

love crazyabe


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Crazybabe - I agree with Cally if you are at all concerned give them a call, but if it is any consolation, I bled through most of my treatment, in stimming, egg collection, egg transfer and for most of the 2ww, was convinced it was over for us before we even really got started, also continued to bleed for about a week after getting our BFP - and now look at our little one or should I say not so little one

We are all behind you

         

By the way Cally - Congrats

Murtle - thinking of you as well Hun

And as for Erica - Well what can I say      love ya !


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Crazybabe

Try not too worry sweetheart. The solution they transfer the embies in has a pinkish/orange tinge and it is probabably this that you are seeing. Also, it is common for a teeny bit of blood to be dislodges during the transfer process. Hopefully, any sign of this will have disappeared by the morning. If you are still worried, please ring the clinic for reassurance. Too much worrying is not good for Benny and Bjorn.

I also want to welcome Rarah to the thread. You're in good company, we may be a samll group but we are very good at looking after each other. I wish you heaps of luck with your Tx    

Erica -   

For George & Ringo.....


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

hi murtle

Thanks i was wondering actually if it is perhaps the solution they use, didn't know what colour it was though, but that does explain things.

thank you

crazybabe


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Cally

i just got into work and read you last posts, I am so happy for you I burst into tears!!    well done you!!

Murtle not long till you test, I am keeping everything crossed.

Crazybabe, all the best for your 2ww.

Love and hugs to everyone else

Cal xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*OH YES OH YES OH YES OH YES !!!!*   

fab fab fab news cally!!!! i'm all tingly!!!

murtle -                   

kj x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

No time as i have a screaming Daisy to deal with but...........

YAY to Cally............

Knew you could do it...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Cally, I guess your inbox is full of positive vibes  

Been thinking of you loads today. Please please, please let it be good news.


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Cally -  

Take all the time you need - you know where everyone is if you need us  

Amanda x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

On the back of Cally's sad news, I might as well give you mine and get it over and done with.

I started spotting last Friday...hoped it was implantation bleeding. AF started on Sunday, still desperately hoping it was implantation bleeding but the extent of the bleeding over the past 2 days leaves me with no doubt that it is all over for us  

Feeling rather numb about it  

Cally darling, we've been through each stage of this cycle hand in hand, I'm still here to share your pain. Wish it was so different for us both. After 10 years of trying, we both deserve better.

So that's all the bad news out of the way so let's make some room for some good stuff. It's up to Crazybabe to change the run of bad luck....no pressure  

Huge big thank you for all your love and support over the past few weeks. It makes the journey a little easier to endure  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw murtle hun  so so sorry for you, you def DO deserve better...lost for words..it just aint fair 
big big 

and for you too cally 

kj x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Have just seen Cally and Murtle's news. I am so sorry my heart goes out to both of you.

You both deserve so much better - I just wish all the love and positive vibes from all the girls on the board could be translated into much deserved BFPs.

Big     to both of you. 

Love D x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

No No No No again....

Murtle honey... so sorry. This is all so unfair. I just don't understand it.

Sending you and Cally loads of love and a HUGE    

Love me xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh murtle

I am so so sorry hun, have you rang the clinic and done a test just in case, oh my heart really goes out to you, i know how you feel i went through the same on my 2nd iui its horrible.  

take plenty of rest still babes, i'm under a lot of pressure now aren't i.      

love crazybabe


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Crazybabe ho are you doing hon? Hope you're taking it easy.

I really hope you can turn the luck around on this board with a lovely big  .

            



Erica - Big   and   to you. Waiting for a PM   .

D x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Cally and Murtle I am so sorry to read your updates,its so unfair,I was hoping for good news from you both,life really suck sometimes


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Cal

If i was you and you do book a hol to Cuba don't stay at the Club Atlantico my pareneta went there a year ago and the food was dreadful and lots of other guest as well as my parents all suffered with food poisioning.

crazybabe


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Murtle - I am so sorry Hun

Cally - same goes to you .... would definately go for Cuba - we stayed in Varadero - lovely - stayed at the Hotel Bella Costa - fab !!!  

xxxx


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

Cally and Murtle, really sad to read your news....thinking of you both!!!     
I think the holiday idea is great and in the mean time book yourself into a Spa or something for a weekend or go out and spoil yourself!!!        love rarah


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh Murtle  
I'm so very very sorry sweetheart. My heart goes out to you & Cally it really does  And  you both deserve so much more. Having to go through a tx cycle is enough to deserve the right result but you two are such loving, caring, supportive friends that you both deserve it more than most. There isn't anything I can say to ease your pain right now please just know I am here if you need me anytime. I'm thinking of you &  sending you lots of love   & millions of          to give you the strength to help you through. 

Love & hugs,

Erica


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Cally
 thinking of you too. You already know how I feel so I won't dwell on things but remember I'm here, always have been always will be  & I feel everything with you (well not your DH obviously   )

Your strength has amazed me once again   you've already been making plans. I'm surprised you've done it already but am pleased that your cons has agreed to another lap & dye, it's worked before & will work again         Your dream holiday sounds great & is very much deserved. I've always wanted to go to Hawaii so maybe you can make some room in your suitcase  

I'm relieved that the hospital has seen sense & has made your appt local tomorrow. I'll text you.
Take care & I hope you're getting masses of tlc.

Erica.     

PS - You're a cheeky   aren't you!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Crazybabe - Hope you're doing ok     & that Benny & Bjorn have snuggled in nicely (great names Murtle & Doods). You're halfway there now sweetheart, hope the 2nd week passes quickly for you.
Ajax - Hope all is well with you, you have forgotten my tx lovely, I haven't announced any but watch this space   
Kizzy -      with round 2, let us know when it all begins won't you we'd like to follow your journey again. Are you excited?
Candy - Big    you're such a lovely lady & I know how heart felt your words are. Hope all is well with you & your boys   
Rarah - Hello   & welcome aboard. Wishing you lots of luck as you begin ICSI in Dec/Jan      I know it seems daunting at the start but please feel free to ask as many questions as you want. We might be a small group but there is a wealth of experience here & a bunch of fantastic ladies who are eager to help & support you all of the way. It's a rollercoaster journey but a very exciting one too  
Cal - Thanks for pm, wishing you lots of  with FET, you know where I am.
Doods - PM on it's way lovely lady   
KJ, Starr & Moomin - Nice to see you ladies over here   even though it was under the wrong circumstances   Hope you are all well   Love your stories KJ & leave me at the top of Daisys cuddle list please Starr.

Better post this before I get timed out & then I'll pop back later with some news of my own.

Erica.xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Erica

I am only on day 5 of the 2ww (5 days after et)i still got 11 days to go, OMG i wish time would go quicker, and i get a BFP.

Hope your doing fine.

crazybabe


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Blimey Crazy you test 16 days from ET   My hospital do 14 days. Well you're still almost halfway there       hun, are you working or at home being pampered? Sometimes work helps the time to pass quickly doesn't it. Do you have to go to hospital to test or do you get given a pee test like my place   
       for your BFP, the thread needs good news.

E.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Erica

Yes 16 day i thought that was a long time to wait to, i have been off work since last Tuesday as i had ec on the wed a week ago today and et on the friday, i got a sick note off my gp for this week i start back to work next monday, then prob start my new job the following monday, after my BFP (fingers crossed) i have to do my own home preg test Clear blue digital on the 25th nov.

crazybabe


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Glad you've had plenty of rest Crazy, Benny & Bjorn will be snuggling in now        Work next week will help to keep you occupied & allow you to switch off from the 2WW for a while which can only be a good thing.   with starting your new job & what a way to start it with a BFP     

You test at home like me. Glad to hear your hospital give you an up-to-date, best on the market clearblue to test with. I've always been given, a pot, a pippette & a flat oblong test. I think it must have been the same as Mary used when she found out about Baby Jesus   (My fab buddy Cally did buy & send me one of the special ones when I tested last Nov though   )


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Erica

Yes I hope Benny & Bjorn will be snuggling in nicely too i have give them plenty of rest to get comfortable, in one way i am looking forward to going back to work as it will make the rest of the 2ww go quicker but dreading it as i know i will be constantly knicker watching and analizing  every twinge, hoping that i would of done the right thing by going back to work, how long are we supposed to take things easy after ET to get the best result though, i am looking forward to starting my new job espeacialy as i could walk to work if i want as its near, will be lovely though to do my Preg test on the Sun 25th and start my new job on the Monday, but will i need to tell my new boss straight away for insurance purposes.  See i am trying to remain positive.

Hope your feeling ok.

crazybabe


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Crazy
I think both of those things are a personal choice  
Resting after ET - Some women just take a day or 2, others take the whole of their 2ww off. 1st time I had ET on the Friday & was back in work on the Monday. 2nd & 3rd time I took a week off. My only advice would be that you must do what you are happy & comfortable with, don't look back & say "what if"   I like being back at work because I like being busy & occupied & sitting at home sends me   At the same time I understand the importance of resting after ET which is why I had 7 days off on my last 2 cycles. 

I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong   but I think implantation occurs when the embryo is about 6/7 days old so on a "normal" transfer it's towards the end of the 1st week, about where you are now & on a blast transfer (day 5) it is within the following 24-48 hours. Hope I'm right, I've got it from somewhere! 

As for telling work, again it's your call. I don't see that insurance is an issue & most women would want to wait for their 7 week scan or 12 week scan (both massive milestones) before announing it to others. I personally wouldn't tell work straight away but again you must do what feels right for you.

Benny & Bjorn                   

Erica.xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Erica

Thank you sweetheart for the advice, i think Hannah one of the embryologists at caru told me that to, so hopefully now Benny & Bjorn will be snuggling in nicely, god bless them, hey you never know i could have twins.

crazybabe


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Cally and Murtle

So sorry to hear your news, life can be so cruel at times.  You both deserve so much better than this.

Take care, and look after yourselves.

Hugs
Cal xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Murtle & Cally,

Not been online for a few days, but so sorry to hear your horrible news   

Minkey x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Ok ladies, on the advice of others I think I should give you all my tx update. My thoughts are with Cally & Murtle, they know how much they mean to me & how I feel for them both at the moment. I want to thank them both from the bottom of my heart for being my support system over the last 6 weeks or so it has meant so much (special   for Cally for the phone calls & for picking me up during those down moments). I don't want them to worry about me now but want them to concentrate on themselves for a while  

I've had 2 reasons for being quiet, the thread has been very   & my way of coping with tx is to switch off & pretend it's not happening. Anyway here's my last fews weeks up until today....................

This cycle has been hassle & problems from the start but I love a challenge! I desperately didn't want to do tx at Xmas time as it's never kind to us, Xmas 05 our 1st IVF failed & you all know about Xmas 06   Anyway with DF going away next year for 6 months & it could be March or May tx had to be now or never   so me being me, I plumped for now!

DF pointed out that we agreed 3 goes   - I pointed out that we have only done ICSI twice so persuaded him one last attempt  
The hospital changed their pricing plan   - I've had to shop for drugs seperately but it's been interesting & I found a great pharmacy saving myself £300 on hospital quoted prices  
The hospital wanted to double my dose of Menopur due to my FSH   - I had to argue for weeks, I always respond well to the drugs but finally got what I wanted an increase from 3 to 4 daily not 6 like they wanted   
DF has been away for the whole cycle   - It's been hard but I've had a couple of great buddies around me  
DF couldn't get home for EC   - I had to d/r for an extra 1 & a half weeks which wasn't nice   

So it all began in October & yesterday was EC day   time really has flown. DF's flight was delayed by over an hour so he landed at 10am & we had to be at the hospital for half past   Somehow we were only 10-15mins late & the hospital were fab. It's unfortunate that I haven't seen DF for 7 weeks & our first meet up was for EC & a hurried one at that   No time to chat, catch up etc but hey needs must (he's gutted at no  too but he'll get over it!) Yesterday went well & I was VERY proud to get 19 eggs   Todays phone call was a little disappointing as 18 could be used but only 8 fertilised. It's our worst fertilisation rate but it only takes one        

We desperately wanted to go to blasts because that is what worked last time. I'm booked in for EC at midday tomorrow but they will   me in the morning with an update on my embies, grades etc & will let me know if they will consider blasts. I guess if I loose any I won't be allowed to. That's ok, reaching ET is indeed something to be very proud of so I'm calm, relaxed &   "c'est la vie" My eyes are well & truly focused on the prize & this will definately be our last attempt DF has had enough now.

So Crazybabe I shall be joining you on the   very soon hopefully.
Candy & Doods, thank you   
Cally & Murtle     

Erica.xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm glad you have told the others now Erika,you know we're all behind you,hoping for great news from you.

Now rest up and think of the prize


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Erica honey,

i can understand that you are disappointed that the fertilisation rate is lower than your previous goes but as you say it only takes one. (We only had 3). I'm sending those little embies lots of growing and multiplying vibes for tomorrow (or Monday if you get to go to blasts   ).

Hope you are enjoying your time with DF now.

Good luck for EC if it is tomorrow    .

D x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

ERICA

Good luck for the Phone call tomorrow babes, hope all goes well for ET.

Let us know how you get on and remember to take your own nighty and dressing gown they told me i didn't need to take mine and when i got there i had to wear one of their flattering gowns.

Take care, i will be thinking of you

crazybabe


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Murtle - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  It's very, very unfair.     

Cally - We haven't "met" before but I just wanted to say how sorry I am to you too.   

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Erica, good luck today, sorry not replied properly to your pm yet, DH didn't come home last night (not a domestic honestly, just work) so by the time I settled the boys and sorted stuff for group today, it was pretty late, will catch up with all over the weekend, lots of love and positive vibes   

Murtle & Cally love you both so much and thinking of you


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

PS thanks for telling us so we can help support you through this x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Erica... so glad you've shared with everyone... 8 embies is good honey... please don't be despondant!!  Hoping the call today is fab news...
Got everything crossed for some good news on this thread now....       
Sending you loads of love and sloppy D kisses    

Murtle and Cally.. still thinking of you both... this is so heartbreaking... xxxx

love me xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*  Go Erica  Go Erica  Go Erica *

                              
  
                              ​
*Hope those embies are snuggling in as we speak. I'll be here cheering you along all the way. Transferring all my positive energy to you and your precious cargo. The 2ww will fly by whilst you have DF home. Enjoy the pampering. You deserve every single cuddle that comes your way.*

*I'm chilling the champagne ready for a celebration in 2 weeks 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx
*


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

lovely ladies I hoped you would understand & just knew you would support me  
I've been so positive & upbeat, the fertilisation result just shocked me yesterday, sorry  

Anyway I've just had 2 embies put back    The embryologist said that quantity & quality meant they wouldn't consider blasts which was a huge disappointment as a normal 2 day transfer has never worked for me before, my pregnancy came from blasts. We've had a grade 2 & a grade 3 put back both 4 cells. We've never produced a grade 1 my hospital rarely grade them as 1 & grade 3 is considered average the embryologist said that's why they decided they should go back now. I'm happy with that & appreciate that they know their job far better than I ever could. There was nothing to freeze. So this is it, sh*t bust!

ET was smooth & easy, although I am still sore from EC Weds but that is normal. Cally has just texted & named the embryos "Martha & Arthur"   silly  Test date is the 30th, the day before the meet which is why it looks like I won't be able to make it. 

Right I'm off for some more tlc from DF    I need 7 weeks worth   

Love to all & thanks for your support & understanding.

Erica.xxxxx

Crazy -          for Benny & Bjorn
Murtle -


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Martha and Arthur....love it 

*Great news Erica. I'm sure Martha and Arthur and snuggling in nice and deep to keep warm for the winter. We'll be here cheering them on throughout the 2ww and beyond. Keep those eyes on the prize my lovely. Try to relax and make the most of the TLC. *

               
        
               ​
luv'n'hugs'n'stickyvibes
Murtle
xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Erica

Hope your feeling ok, well done on Martha and Arthur, love the names, murtle named my two embies to, you make sure you get plenty of rest now, and take it easy, hope Martha and Arthur start to snuggle in nice and warm. 

This is the hard part this 2ww, just think positive thoughts

Take care.

crazybabe


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*Hi Crazybabe*

                                      
                 
   
       ​
*Only one more week to go. The finish line is in sight. Keep your eyes firmly focussed on the prize my lovely. I'll be cheering you on all the way.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx*


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Murtle

Thanks so much for all the support and positive vibes you sent me, it amazes me how you still remain so bubbly, your a very strong person, i am still feeling very positive, i wish the 25th would hurry up though i want to test.     

How are you feeling, hope your ok and spoiling yourself as you deserve it.   

crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Cally

Thank so much for all the positive vibes etc, i know a week to go and this is now the hardest part i think as i so much want to test now, i'm not going to yet mind, so don't panic, i haven't eve bought any tests yet, well in fact i haven't been anywhere i have been at home resting to give everything the best chance, except going to doc's last monday for a sick note for work, i was going back to work tomorrow, but i still got this cold and to my calcualtions it's only day 10 past EC and implantation is between days 6-12 issn't it, its day 9 past transfer today, i wont to get the best chance and am a bit scared that if i go back to work tomorrow i may not be giving things that best chance as that could be the day of implantation, hopefully the 2 embies already have.

how are you feeling anyway, enough bout me.

love

crazybabe


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Crazybabe - Glad to hear that you haven't got any sticks yet -wouldn't want to have to send the   round. Hope you  are still relaxing and looking after your precious cargo. Not too long to go now.

Cally - Glad you are sounding so upbeat. Where have you decided to go on holiday? Love the names for Erica's embies.

Murtle - How r u hon?  

Erica - Sorry that you didn't get to go to blasts but at least you have those two lovely little embies on board. Hope they are snuggling and multiplying nicely. I know 2 day transfer hasn't worked for you before but this time your body knows what it is meant to do.

Sending loads of           

                       

to you and crazy.

D x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi doods

Thank for all the positive vibes hun, i am ok still constantly knicker watching and analizing every twinge, did you get any symptoms on your 2ww, i test next sun the 25th it seem ages away, do you know if bloods test shows up a BFP before home preg tests, i have to go to the doc's in the morning for another sick note perhaps il ask for a blood test.

How are you?

crazybabe


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Crazybabe,

I didn't have any symptoms hon - fully expected AF to arrive. They usually only do blood tests after AF is due and generally I think GPs say if you have a +ve pee stick there is no need to do a test. I know some clinics still do blood tests to check hormone levels though.

Look like you will just have to be patient till test day!  

Good luck,

D x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Erica, hope you were pampered this weekend    

Cally & murtle thinking of you both


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Afternoon ladies

Bit on the   side isn't it

Crazybabe ~ I can see we are going to have to keep a close eye on you   I doubt the doc would give you a blood test this early. You are just going to have to be patient and hold off…..just for a couple more days at least          for Benny and Bjorn.

Erica ~ Hope you were spoiled rotten all weekend   Enjoy the rest of your time with DF. Hope he’s still pampering you. Martha and Arthur will be snuggling in nicely by now      

Cally ~ I’m packing my suitcase   Have you decided where we’re going yet. So long as it hot and there's a bar I don't mind where   Hope you had a nice weekend with lots of cuddles and pampering. My diet starts again tomorrow   ….I have eaten the entire contents of  my fridge this week and the wine rack is now empty    I’m dreading the scales at belly club tomorrow  

Ricecrispie ~ Hay stranger   Any news? We haven’t heard from you since the birth of your gorgeous daughter. Hope all is well with you both  

JED ~ How are you? I’m trying to work out how long you have left…I reckon you are at about 30 weeks now. Hope all is well with you and bump. Hope we here from you soon  

Cal ~ How are you doing sweetie? I hope the pain has eased for you   Tough time of year to deal with a negative. Have you decided when to try again?

Kizzy ~     for round 2. Any news on your Tx dates yet?

Rarah ~ Love the spa idea   We went for a day spa for my sister’s hen weekend earlier in the year and had a wonderful day of pampering. I’ve just checked and they do vouchers so that’s gone on my xmas list, only this time I shall take DH   Hope your Tx plans are coming together. Any idea when you start. There are some old hands at ICSI on this thread so feel free to ask as many questions as you want. I’m sure one of us will be able to answer them for you. Good luck  

Candy ~ Thanks sweetie  

Doods ~ Hope Lola is feeling better   I’ve just read a post of your on donor eggs. Hats off to you. Such an amazing and generous gift to consider. You truly are a wonderful person  

Rachel ~ Welcome back stranger   Lovely to see you again. How’s the healthy lifestyle going? What’s your news?

Starr ~ Ooh Sloppy wet Daisy kisses….they’re the best    

I’m doing OK. Thanks for all you kind words and hugs..... Felt each and every one of them   Did my test yesterday just to be sure and surprise surprise it was a BFN. Would have freaked if it said otherwise. On the plus side, af is almost over so at least I can get on with my life again. Ate way to much this weekend and drank even more. Need to detox my liver and get back to belly club. I’m going to enjoy xmas as best I can and decide what to do next after xmas. 

Hope you are all finding exciting ways to keep warm!  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Murtle,

Sorry about the test hon. I was just thinking about you earlier and had that little bit of hope that it might be a lovely surprise. Good to see you on and glad you spoiled yourself over the weekend.

Hope Cally is taking you somewhere nice on holiday   .

Lola is much better now thanks - back to her usual cheeky self.

I can't believe that I've been lucky enough to have Lola and her little brother or sister  so I really want to help someone else who has not been so lucky. I'm hoping it will work out as bubs is due in April and I'm 35 in September so I don't have a huge window. I haven't broached the idea with my friend yet as I'm not sure if she has considered donor eggs and I don't want her to feel that she has to start tx again when she might have drawn a line under it. Even if I don't do it to help her I would still like to do it.

Cally - You still haven't told us where you are going.

Erica - Hope you were spoiled over the weekend too.

 and   to all.

D x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

tons of good luck for Erica and Crazybabe     

Murtle and Cally huge hugs ladies    

I have decided to phone hossie when I get jan af, want a wee rest and going to try lose some weight, bmi just over 30 so tooooo much!! No excuse that i'm 40 now, got some diet patches in the post to give me a kick start!!  

Might help with round #2 you never know!  

Taking lots of vits too but still having a drink at weekends - need some fun!!  

take care girls xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

kizzymouse said:


> Hi girls
> 
> tons of good luck for Erica and Crazybabe
> 
> ...


Hi Kizzy

How are you hun, I am going crazy now on this 2ww, i have 6 days to go, i was naughty today i bought a HP test in boots their own make, and i did the test it was BFN, i expected it though as i now it's too early, i will wait now til test day like a good girl, i have been having some cramping today, not sure if it's AF cramps, implantation or from having an upset tummy from my antibiotics, its quite intense, what do you think its day 13 past EC and 11 days past ET.

How are you.

crazybabe


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Everyone is different so hard to tell chick dont read too much into cramps, only official test day will tell, good luck!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello lovelies  

I'd like to say that I've been AWOL because DH is pampering me, won't let me do anything & is simply wrapping me up in cotton wool. But I'd be lying! He has in fact taken over my laptop & done little else than play a football game on it since transfer  I'm trying very hard to stay calm but have been tempted to send him to A&E on more than one occasion to have it removed from where the sun doesn't shine  

Anyway I'm bored rigid but have taken advice & got myself signed off for the week. I'm reading, trashy mags, my book, watching tv & generally lazing around, in fact I don't think I got out of my pj's until today  It might sound great but I am someone who finds it difficult to be still for long so it is more having to than wanting to but all in a good cause. I'm doing as little as possible although the urge to crack on with jobs that DF isn't doing sometimes get a bit too much. I'm feeling fine, relaxed, & like it's not actually me who is on the 2ww   Not sure why I feel so chilled but glad I do. I'm not taking any notice of "signs" & symptoms & will definately NOT be testing early. I feel like a bit of an old pro (this is NOT the cue for any horrible remarks  especially from you Cally!) so know better than that. DF is on holiday until next Tuesday morning but unfortunately not for test day. I have booked that day off work so that I have all day to get my head around things as I will be alone (except for you lovelies of course   )

So all good here & please please Arthur and/or Martha are snuggled in as we speak        

Thanks for your lovely messages & support, they mean so much. Off to catch up with personals now.
Lots of love,

Erica.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Crazy..........................
   STEP AWAY FROM THE PEESTICKS    
How early have you tested   Way to early missus. It really isn't worth it & only adds to the stress & uncertaintly of it all. I know your test day is Sunday which is 16 days from transfer, my hospital, like alot of others do 14 days from ET which would be Friday for you so I won't  you if you test on Friday but I will for any day before that.

Please don't anaylse your symptoms either hun, you really won't be able to tell. So many women think AF is on her way & go on to get a BFP   others have no symptoms before test day at all. Unfortunately the s/e of the pessaries are also the signs of pregnancy, nausea, big boobs (I love that look btw   impressive to look at but sore as hell   ) etc so the only sure way to find out is to test on test day   You've done really well & are on the home straight now. Benny    Bjorn    

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Doods - Good to hear that Lola is fully recovered  & by the sounds of things you are looking to donate eggs, thats a wonderful gift lovely lady. I would have liked to have done that but have passed my sell by date (Cally  ) Hope all is well with you.
Starr - Love the new pic of Daisy  what a beauty, just like her mom eh! Hope she is better, I think she has been poorly too? Or maybe I'm just getting confused  
Candy - Pampered?     Lots of cuddles but not alot of housework etc  well he is just a man! Love to you & the boys  
Rachel - Hope you're ok  
Struthie -  big hello to you too.
Kizzy - January sounds a good time to start to me  Enjoy your break & it would be rude not to have a few drinks  at the weekend young lady!
Murtle -     Hello you. I'm impressed  contents of your fridge & the wine rack in one go! Blimey did you actually eat the wine rack too  I think you are right to take time out, enjoy Xmas & then make decisions in the New Year when you are relaxed & refreshed. New Year, new start     & may it see all your dreams come true.
Cally - Ooooh holiday how exciting    I don't mind where we go mate & remind DH that it will be cheaper to take me than to ring me  Hope your cons appt comes through soon    & I don't believe this is the end of your dream, just the start of a different pathway to it     
Crazy -         

Right I must go, it's way past my bedtime  that's what happens when your other half takes over your computer. Would seriously kick his  but I'm not allowed to do anything too strenuous & believe me I'd put some welly into it 

Love to all.

Erica.xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Erica   ,

 to DF for hogging the laptop and not giving you the pampering you deserve. Do you want me to come round and sort him out for you? Maybe a 'virus' could acidentally corrupt the game   .

Glad you are feeling relaxed anyway. Sending loads of         to you, Arthur and Martha.

Hello to everyone else including naughty Crazy   .

D x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*Crazybabe....................Only 3 more days to wait!!!*


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*Erica....week 2. Thinking of you *


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*Cally.....'cos you can never have too many of these.......*


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

*Murtle, simply because you are you.........................*


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Blimey, can't believe I'm halfway through 2WW tomorrow  D-day or should I say T-day will be here before I know it!

Crazy - Not long now mate               have you decided when you are going to test? I'll look forward to logging on to great news 

All good here, very relaxed & calm. Going to the German Christmas market tomorrow which will be lovely  To be fair, DF has asked each day what I want to do but as soon as I say stay in & relax he jumps onto the computer  So it will be good to get out tomorrow, fresh air, shopping & the whole Xmas feeling  with all the city centre lights on now & shops decorated. Btw, has KJ given permission for the "C" word yet  Christmas Eve IS only 4 weeks on Monday 

Love to all.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i think monday will be just fine for the C word to become officially allowed 

kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

me again
just wondering, does anyone still hear from Jodi (jodsterrun) or Lilly2k3 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ's going soft, KJ's going soft, KJ's going soft       
Wonder why you're experiencing the Xmas spirit early this year Mrs KJ   
Nothing to do with a gorgeous little bundle called your daughter is it    
Ooooh I've just had a thought. A card to mummy


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I haven't heard from or seen any postings from Jodi or Lilly but often wonder how they are doing.
Guess they are taking some well deserved & sometimes much needed time out


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I hear occasionally from Lily. She's taking some well deserved time out and promises to be back when she's ready.

I was buying xmas cards at the weekend and got a bit upset over the mum & Dad ones.....the realisation that I may never get one of those suddenly hit me   but I was vastly cheered up on the way home thinking of all the wonderful people like Starr and KJ and many others who will be receiving a card with those wonderful words


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Murtle.. you never cease to amaze me with your kindness to everyone else even if things are not so great for you...... 
Thankyou honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxx    

Erika  yay 1/2 way already, enjoy the market 2morrow ....xxxxxx

Cally i see your 'friend' Erika has called off the niceness!!!!  Lovely to see the madness on its way back!!

Love to all...


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Crazybabe and Erika, sending you lots of sticky vibes         Not long to go now just keep away from the pee sticks.

I am not coping to well at the moment the clinic told me to wait until December before I ring them to arrange to see the consultant again but November seems to be really dragging!  work is so stressful at the moment that my psoriasis has flared up again.  

Hi to everyone on the list here's hoping 2008 will be our year of BFP's.

cal x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Murtle, what a lovely thing to say, you are so giving and life is so cruel

Crazybabe and Erika good luck


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*Crazybabe.......*

*GOOD LUCK FOR TESTING TOMORROW !!!*   

                 
  

*Hoping and praying your dream comes true* 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Cal and Murtle and everyone else


Thanks for the lovely message, unfortunately i tested this morning and got a BFN which i expected as the bleeding turned into more like AF late last night, I am devastated but maybe it weren't meant to be.

We will try again, but we will prob have to pay now as we had the last treatment on the NHS and they only allow one i think, we can't really afford it as its very expensive isn't it, but if we don't give it another go, I would be wondering, What if.  I wish someone could tell us that if we had treatment done in a particular clinic and paid  and they could guarantee a successful outcome we would pay thousands to have our family, but nobody can tell us that and it's just all a big risk.  We have had our treatment at CARU (IVF Wales) i would like to continue there as i know all the nurses etc personally now and they now all what gone on with my notes etc, but also the treatment there is expensive and we had thought of using a Egg Sharing scheme where i get the chance to help others with me eggs and we get the treatment at a high discounted rate, but i don't think CARU (IVF Wales) does that, i know The Londons Womens clinic in Cardiff does, but i dont  know what their live bith sucess rate are. If I knew it weren't going to work, I would proceed with adoption ASAP

Anyway, enough about me, how are you feeling.

Love

Crazybabe


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm so sorry crazybabe    

Love to all you lovely ladies - been a bit hectic this week with our 1st thanksgiving and after sales!!

Thinking of you all  

Amanda x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for crazybabe bfn's suck  

Cally - diet patches are like nicotine ones - you slap it on in the morning and leave it on 24 hours, they reduce hunger, stop u craving bad things and burn fat and boost metabolism!!! U dont need to go on a diet either!!! Just slap it on and forget about it. First one today will let u know if they work!!! 

hello everyone else xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear your news crazybabe, Erica, praying you are ok, the 2nd week is a killer as you know just hope it brings you that well deserved positive C x

Kisses to Cally and Murtle x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Crazybabe  - so sorry that it wasn't to be this time     . Hope a New Year and a new clinic can make your dreams come true.

D x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Erica honey how are you doing? 

Sending you loads of         
      
      
      

The luck on this thread has to break soon. Hoping and praying that it does for you   .

D x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Crazybabe  

So very sorry to hear your news. I was soooo hoping for a miracle for you  

I have had Tx at both CARU and LWC and personally the care I received at CARU was far superior to that of LWC. I had avoided going to CARU originally as I wasn't overly impressed with them but they have a new clinical director and a new head of embryology and between them they have really turned things around there. 

CARU are also starting an egg sharing scheme so it would be worth asking at your review appointment about that.

LWC don't actually carry out any procedures in Cardiff. They do the scanning at a clinic in Cyncoed but then you have to go to either Swansea or London for the actually EC and ET. Also, there isn't usually a doctor present in the Cardiff clinic and the nurse makes all the decisions, not always the right ones. The Swansea unit is about to close for several months for refurbishment. If you do the egg sharing scheme then you have to go to the London unit (that was the case when I was there).

I would recommend that you don't rush into the next Tx. Take a few months out to get over this one and do some research. This will also give you a bit more time to save  

I wish you lots of luck for the future. Hope all your dreams come true.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning ladies,

Erica ~  I know this is a tough day for you with DF leaving again  On the bright side you get to come out to play again  Going to bombard you with            

Cally ~ Never been to Goa.... I'm sure I'll enjoy it  Hope you're doing ok and that the good days are starting to outweigh the bad 

Crazybabe ~ Extra  for you my sweet.

Kizzy ~ loving the idea of these patches  &#8230;..especially the "U don't need to go on a diet either" bit. Does that mean I can eat mince pies and still lose weight?  If so, where can I get my hands on them? 

Ajax ~ Happy Thanksgiving! Did you do the whole turkey and sweet potatoes bash? Bet the sales are great over there. Have fun 

KJ ~ Merry Christmas  

Cal ~  I'm sorry to hear that you're struggling a bit at the moment. November is almost over Hun. Hope your Dec AF arrives on time so that you can get started again. Good luck 

Doods ~ "Maybe a 'virus' could acidentally corrupt the game "  .... Like your kind of thinking 

Candy and Starr ~ Have a great time at the meet up this weekend  Candy, grab some sloppy wet Daisy kisses for me. She's going to have a ball meeting some of her cyber Aunties.

All is well with me. I have good days and bad, luckily there are more good than bad. I am going to make an appointment to see the counsellor and then I shall make some more Acu appointments. I've gone back to work&#8230;that was a bit of a shock to the system I can tell you but I am only doing part time til after xmas.

I went back to belly club last Tues. Less said about that the better  Hopefully, I will have dropped a couple of pounds tonight 

Hope you all have a great week

Luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry to hear about your bfn crazybabe..its so hard this whole lottery of ivf working, theres no rhyme or reason to it 

glad you're doing ok murtle  , been thinking of you lots..just about to pm you....

cally - how you doing mate..been thinking of you too 

erika - oh how hard DF leaving just now..but never fear WE are all here instead 

kj x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Just wanted to send loads of             to Crazybabe. I'm so, so sorry. 
Big loves to Cally, Murtle, KJ, Candy, Molly, Holly, Starr and everyone else.
Special loves to Erika and sending tons of            your way.
We're fine - bubs starting the settling in process at nursery. So far, so good! Am seriously thinking about limiting it to two days a week, though, just because it's feeling very hard to let go   (my prob, not theirs - they hardly notice when I leave the room; far too many fun things to play with!). 
Right, enough about me. Just to let you all know that you're in my thoughts.
Much love,
C xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Thinking of you Erica, hope everything is ok


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm back  

Murtle – Great to hear that Lilly is ok & just taking some well deserved time out. Please pass on my love   the next time you are in touch. DF has gone back now so yes I can come out to play again, I’ve also regained control of the remote & laptop although I must admit he gave me remote control whilst he took over my laptop  So pleased that you are having more good days than bad, you’ve been through so much & it takes ages to get your head around everything. You’re doing really well   Counsellor & acu sessions sound like a good idea to me, whatever helps you & puts you where you need to be mate. Well done at fat club, it’s extra hard dieting at this time of year, I guess you’re just making space for all that mulled wine & mince pies!
Starr – I didn’t go to the market in the end, just relaxed in my pj’s again  Acu lady was relieved when I told her on Saturday she said it was far too long to be on my feet & said I should get this week off work too. Fat  chance. I explained I’m only sitting in an office so it doesn’t matter anyway. Love to you & scrummy Daisy  sorry I’m missing you on Saturday, next time eh!
Cal2 – Big  to you. November is over on Friday hun so you can contact your cons next week I hope you’re feeling a little better & that work has calmed down too.
Candy – The 2ww has been fine until Monday but I’ll explain at the end  Hope you & the boys are well & so pleased you continued to “chat” about your problem on the BFP/Bumps I told you your friends would help & that Murtle & Cally would understand. Sad to not be meeting you Saturday too   
Cally – Ooooh  laptop is mine mine mine! Mind you so is the buying & wrapping of all Xmas pressies so I think DF has done me again! (Done me   chance would be a fine thing, it’s been ages!) So we’re off to Goa, whoppee I can’t wait, like Murtle I’ve never been there. I trust DH got my ticket, phone cards would have cost so much more  February isn’t far away is it, bet you can’t wait. I’d better start my diet tomorrow, I’m not having Murtle making me look like a beached whale! Hope work is ok & that the new girl is settling in    
Kizzy – Lovin’ the sound of these diet patches, do you eat them  Seriously though, how are they going, maybe you’ve found something that will help the rest of us  
Crazy – Thanks for pm’s & great news that you have decided to go again   2nd time lucky hun   egg share sound perfect to me, you save money & get to help someone else. Sounds like you’ve got great inside info on your clinics from Murtle, no doubt it’s helped your decision making, she’s got her uses you know!
Amanda –  Hope all is well with you & yours.
Doods – Ooooh I’d love to break the luck on this thread, I really would believe me  I’ve just read your ticker & can’t believe your 20 week scan will be before Xmas, where did that time go  And have you got the date yet?
KJ – Thank you   I know you are ALL here for me & your support & wishes are very much appreciated & needed. Gutted to be missing out on meeting you & seeing photos of your beautiful daughter at the weekend   I hope I get to soon.
Catwoman – I’ve finally pm’d you, wohoo!  Glad you, Hamish & Eve are all well, bless their hearts settling into nursery, think you need a big    too!

Lots of love to all not mentioned.

Not sure what’s going on with me   I was relaxed, positive & generally feeling really good until Monday morning. I woke up with AF type pains during the night on Sunday, but I wasn’t too worried about that so many women have them but still get a BFP. I think I had them when I got mine, although they weren’t as severe as they usually are. What threw me was spotting. When I wiped after going to the loo, the paper had brownish markings (sorry if tmi  ). That has never ever happened to me before in any of my cycles IUI IVF or ICSI. I always get to test day & never have any sort of show beforehand. It looked like the start of AF so I prepared for the worst even telling DF it had failed before he left for Germany yesterday morning. He said “let’s wait & see Friday” bless him & I shed a few tears, a combination of both things I s’pose. Anyway when my AF starts like that full blown AF is always with me within 24 hours & she hasn’t appeared. I’ve only got the spotting when I go to the loo, it hasn’t stopped but hasn’t got any worse in 3 days. I’m really confused  it can’t be implantation at this stage surely. Because this is new territory to me it’s upset my way of thinking, how positive I was & has made me do things I don’t usually. 

I’m now trying to avoid the loo, for fear of seeing AF, I’m toilet paper checking, how gross, have prodded my boobs which don’t feel sore anymore & I'm generally working myself up, silly  On a   note AF isn’t here yet so I must still be in with a shout but this is definitely the most up & down cycle I have ever had. Praying & thinking       thoughts as much as I can, miracles do happen don’t they  & I'm not singing yet!

Erica.xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oooh erika, it def could be a late implanation bleed i reckon     personally i think its lookin REALLY GOOD!!!! totally understand the being scared to go to the loo thing..i always spotted and it was like wipe, deep breath, peek at the paper and a huge phew when there  was no colour or a sinking if there was something there
methinks some fairydust is in order
                               

crossing everything for you
kj xxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Erica hunny.... KJ's right, the spotting could be a really positive sign!  I really hope so hunny bunny - sending you some                 and                          to cheer you on your way to the finish line!
Loads of love
Molly
x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ - Thanks   so pleased you think it's positive, I'll go with your way of thinking   Had to   at your checking loo paper description, that's exactly how it is.
Molly - Dead chuffed you agree with KJ  not far to that finishing line eh! Look at your ticker missus, well done you   16lb is fantastic  

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Erika


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*Erika, almost there sweetie.........*

                              
             
       
               
              ​


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

KJ & Murtle   

No change here. Spotting is in fact even less today & not many pains either  The jury is out I really haven't a clue this time. I have to confess that having done nothing from EC until returning to work, I did way too much yesterday & Tuesday. I had last minute notice that my brother & his friend were coming to a concert so staying with me last night. Consequently I had to do the housework, make beds, vac, do a weekly shop etc all the things that I was trying to avoid. I'll give myself a  before any of you do, what could I do. I rested more last night & don't know whether that's connected to loosing less today? So it's a night in front of the tv in my pj's tonight for me  total relaxation. Wonder how much sleep I'll get, 12.01am is tomorrow isn't it  

Erica.xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Step away from the Hoover missy!!!   

I'm with the rest on the     signs.,...  so hoping for good news tommorow... will you test yourself or go to the clinic??

Will be waiting to see

                   


Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Mom! No more housework I promise.
I'm testing at home Starr the hospital give you a test & I've also bought a Clearblue, you have to check the result don't you  I'll be in touch as soon as I can, I'm hoping for a bit of a lie in but no doubt I'll wake up as if I was going to work


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Good luck for tomorrow Erica hunny -     Have pm'd you...  
Loads of love, Molly
xxx
      ​


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Will have everything crossed for you for tomorrow honey


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica

Oh hun its sounded good to me and Im not just in agreament with the others to build your hopes up if that sounds mad  I had something v.similar with the twins so I am really hopeful for you sweetie,I am sending you all the luck in the workd for testing hun,we are all here rooting for that bfp for you hun

                               ​
Kelly x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello Erika  

Lovely Cally pointed me in this direction as you are testing tomorrow?? I have had a quick read of the thread and I just wanted to wish you lots and lots of                                               and                            will be thinking of you tomorrow morning hun.

Good luck


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Erica

   for testing tomorrow, hope you get your dream come true.

Love

crazybabe


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Erica hon,

 to you for doing that housework and gettin yourself stressed. Glad that you are feeling more   now hon.

Sending you all the 

                                                                              
and 
                                 
in the world for tomorrow.

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Thought I'd better carry on posting, not only do I get a buzz & feel emotional reading all of your posts but I need to stop my fingers from shoving food into my mouth  I'm an emotional/comfort eater so if I carry on at the rate I'm going, should I get a BFN tomorrow I won't be pregnant but I'll definately look it 

If you think of Hot Chocolate (the group not the drink  ) & there song "It Started With A Kiss" well for me it started with a crisp. In fact a whole bag of Chilli Sensations. That was driving home in the car. Tea was a healthy baked potato with salad, I was saving calories for the half box off Jaffa Cakes I had for pudding. It kind of went half moon, half moon, full moon  Another bag of Walkers crisps have just been eaten & I'm sitting here pondering where to next  Throw in the sausage & tomato sandwich I had around 11am & it's been quite a day. One of my girls actually gave me 2 Weight Watchers cookies this afternoon too 

Looby - Thank you, how are you & Katie? Long time no see 
WTBAM - Thank you very much & welcome to this thread  I hope you continue to post here & I hope it's 2nd time lucky for you   good luck with starting your tx next month. 2008 will be a great year. As for "Lovely Cally", well me & you need to have a chat 
Cally - Right then doctor, no pressure & no lie at that rate you'll get  text! Thanks for all of the fairydust mate I collected & then covered myself in it  Sorry you won't sleep tonight, if I struggle, I'll ring you for a chat  Thanks for "trying to make me look popular" but I think you only asked WTBAM to post because she described you as lovely, anything for a compliment eh  I WILL produce those 2 lines for you tomorrow mate, I promise. I only hope they are on the same peestick    Seriously though a massive  for being my DP through this cycle, don't think you know how much you have kept me going    You've been DP, DF was just the   donor so I'll text you first!!
Kelly - Thank you too, it's reassuring to hear that it happened to you & look at your outcome  Hope all is well with you & yours.
Crazy - Thanks hun, how are you doing    thinking of you.
Doods - Oooh I've been worried about you  I've been looking at the BFP/Bumps thread & noticed you had an appt today & everyone has been waiting for you to post. Before I say something I shouldn't I'm going to check that everything is ok. Back in a bit 

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Doods   

I've read your post now hun. Right I'll start sending the                             now & will continue on Tuesday. I'm sure everything will be ok but understand the worry   I think it's YOU who should be taking it easy missus  

Lots of love

Erica.xxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

straight to delivery suite for me or should that be delivery sweet ooooh yes I bet I can find some of those in the cupboard somewhere!
It's lovely to meet WTBAM  & just because she is a Northern bird doesn't mean she's anything like you  I certainly won't judge her! Katrina didn't notice you'd gone btw 

Katrina - Even if you do remember who she is play dumb mate  that way she can't harrass & chew your ears off anymore! Looking forward to news of your scan     

As Cally has pointed out the bags under my eyes, I don't want to look as rough as her so plan on sleeping in ALL morning so will catch up with you all sometime tomorrow afternoon.

Nite nite lovelies, thanks for everything, off to toss round the bed for a few hours 

Erica.   ​


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh yes Britney your night out!
Don't know who is going to be more  you or D'Artagnan!
All for one & one for.......................ten  
Sleep well DP.
     &


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya Ladies

Erika thanks for your lovely words and best wishes for my tx   I am not sure if I can stay on the thread because I have not had IUI  so I feel a bit cheeky  and Cally is lovely! (Cally you owe me a tenner  ) only joking!!!

Night night Cally us northern lasses need to stick together!!! xx

[fly]GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW ERIKA [/fly]

I will try and pop on before work to see if you have any news                        

Take care


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Erica - thinking of you Hun -


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

go erika go erika!!!!!       am soooo hoping you have GOOD news hun   
i'm going out in 10 mins so can you post soon please


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Erkia we are all thinking of you honey       

Who is cally have I missed something   

Katrina


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Cally yes I worked it out honey, I did read about stuff that was going on, dont want to say to much.

sending you a big   and hope the lap & dye works sweetie  

Katrina


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Another one of the Cally Fan Club here      (its costing you a fortune Cally   )

Just wanted to wish Erika all the best


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello lovelies........................

No point keeping you all waiting or waiting until I can get hold of DF (I've texted but no reply yet, he's working no doubt he'll ring when he can).
It's another negative for me   This feels extra cruel & I'm distraught.
I have no idea what the future holds, me & DF have very different wants, ideas & plans. This is going to make decisions very hard, whenever we make them, not yet everything is raw.

Christmas is NOT our time of year & I feel stupid for thinking this year was going to be any different.
I can't stop crying, feel incredibly sick & hurt so much. Can't face or talk to anyone today so have texted all who need to know. Not sure what to do with myself, feel "lost".

I just want to thank you all for everything & for those going tomorrow, have fun.
I probably won't be around for a while now, I've got so much to get my head around.

Lots of love to you all, take care,

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Erica - I am so sorry hun - was really hoping that this time was going to be your time - I have tears in my eyes for you, I can understand you wanting to take a break from here, but please remember we are all here for you when you need us - through the good times and the bad.

Sending you both you and your DF loads of love and hugs


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Erica honey I dont know what to say, sending you a much needed   you are in my thoughts.

Katrina


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its not fair.... Erika honey i'm so sorry.... Cry all you want, rant and rage... We're all here for you on this cruel journey. 

Why does this all have to be so hard for such womderful people...

Sending you all our love and     

   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Oh f**kadoodle-do...      I'm SO sorry hunny - this is not how its meant to be - yet more hurt and cruelty for a very special person who doesn't deserve it. 
Just want to come over and give you a huge big      

I know it seems like the end of the world right now, but your stubborness determination and the  of all of us here will help to see you through the dark. 
If you need anything please let me know...
Loads of love
Molly
xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Erica,

I'm so sorry hon - you so deserve to get that BFP. I just wish there was anything I could say which would help.

Sending you loads of     and strength to get you through this and on deciding what is next with DF. Please call on us whever you need us and don't got though this alone.

Love D x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh $hit 
I've been hoping all day i'd get back on and read good news from you, Erika hun, i'm so so sorry  i so wish i could come and give you a big hug..i hate thinking of you alone with this horrible pain, its so unfair you have to go through this without DF by your side 
nothing i can say will make you feel better but just hold onto the fact that this pain somehow DOES fade a bit, this horrible horrible stab that you feel today wont be as bad as this in a week or so's time...
huge huge   and lots of LOVE

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Gutted words fail me, thinking of you x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica

Hun I am so very sorry,I cant quite put into words how upset I am for you.I was really hoping this would be your one sweetie as you so much deserve it. We are all here for you please dont forget that.Take care hun   thinking of you loads

Kelly x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh Erica - Life is just too too cruel for words 

Just thinking of you    

xxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Erika hun

Just want to give you a big fat









Thinking of you
Take care


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Erica

I'm so, so sorry.  This just isn't fair.  It must be so hard right now, especially with DF away, but it will get easier and I hope a way ahead emerges before too long.    

This probably won't be much comfort right now, but someone (who has had a baby after several tries at IVF and all kinds of complications) said to me recently that if you really want a family then there will be a way.......it might not be the route that you expected but it can almost certainly happen.  I've been holding onto that thought recently

Thinking of you    

Lots of love Rachel xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

wise words rachel...i strongly believe this

Erika - been thinking of you lots and we thought of you at the meet last night, and cally and murtle too
big hugs    to all of you but biggest to Erika as you're on your own 

kj x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Erica  

I am utterly devastated for you   My heart goes out to you and DF   This is especially hard on you as DF can’t be with you   You have been a wonderful friend, always so kind, positive and encouraging. I desperately wanted you to have the bfp that you truly deserve. Life is so cruel.

Knowing the strong character that you are, I am sure it won’t be long before you are bouncing back with a plan. In the meanwhile, look after yourself and remember you have a lot of wonderful friends here to help you through the dark times  

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for Erica


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thinking of you guys x


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Erica

Just wanted to say how sorry I am that it didn't work out for you this time.  I hope the pain that you are feeling eases with each passing day.

Hugs
Cal xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning all  

Erica ~ More   and   for you. I think of you everyday. Wish there was more I could do to help ease your pain       

Cally ~ Have you bogged off to Goa already?    Bet you are working hard…got to put in some overtime to pay off you fan club. Where did you hire them from? Missing you  

Cal ~ Hey, it’s December now, any news on your next go? Sorry to hear that your psoriasis has flared up…..all this stress can’t be good for it   You need some sunshine to help clear it up. Erica and I are sneaking into Cally suitcase when she goes to Goa, I’m sure there’s room for a little one!   Seriously though, I really do hope you are feeling a bit stronger after your last Tx and that you are coping better. I try to be thankful for all the good things going on in my life. It helps me cope with all the [email protected] stuff.

Doods ~ I  ’ve caught up with your news on the bumps page. Phew, what a relief. I hope that eases your worries so that you can relax and enjoy this pregnancy. Another little girl….just lovely  

Rachel ~ Hey lovely girl, how are you? Any exciting plans for 

Kizzymouse ~ How’s the diet going…are those patches doing everything they say on the tin? You’re going to look fab in your LBD this crimbo   My outfit will be more in keeping with a tent, preferably in camouflage so that I blend into the background   I have 3 dos to go to and nothing fits  

Crazybabe ~ Hi sweetie, Have you decided what to do regarding your next try? Hope you are ok,  

WTBAM ~ Hi, just wanted to wish you heaps of luck with your upcoming cycle   Hope you stick around and share with us. We desperately need some good news and a BFP to break our recent run of bad luck    

 to all our lovely lurkers and supporters  

Well I’ve been a bit of a silly bint this week   Last weekend I started getting really bad headaches then on Monday I felt really nauseous. I couldn’t face anything to eat or drink all morning. By lunchtime I had a mixture of hunger and nausea so I ate some lunch and felt fine after. The nausea would then return by teatime and I could hardly face and tea. Anyway, this continued most of the week. On Wednesday, I got into my silly little head that I could possibly be pregnant. I decided I had late implantation and therefore the HCG was too weak to pick up on the hpt I did. Of course, I completely ignored the fact that I had a really heavy and long af   Anyway, convinced myself I was pg and did a test, which was negative of course. Felt more gutted than when I did the original test  

To cheer myself up I settled down in front of the tv to watch Cold Feet. I never watched it when it was on tv and have been steadily working my way throughthe DVDs. I am now on season 3 and it is all about Rachel and Adam wanting a baby and needing icsi. OMG how the tears flowed that afternoon     I guess I just needed a really good cry as I feel a lot better today. My sunny hat is firmly back on my head  

Belly club is going okish. Lost 4 ½ lbs already but I am sooo hungry all the time. Really hard to be good with all the yummy xmas food around. I have 3 xmas dos to go to over the next couple of weeks…decided to skip the food and just head for the bar.....no calories in liquids are there  

Hope you all have a great weekend, despite this dreadful weather

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh murtle its horrible when your mind and body play tricks on you, i lost count of the number of times i convinced myself a miracle had occured while i'd taken my eye off the ball   its not a nice feeling, made me feel a bit stupid.  
funnily enough I've been ploughing my way through my cold feet collection..for the umpteenth time..the tx bit does pull a few heart strings. I was just about to tell you what happens after the tx but then realised you havent got there yet so I'll  anyway i'm a lot further along than you..think I'm on the last 2 ever episodes which i may watch tonight as dh is out and i know i too will be howling. have you got the whole series cos i can lend you if not..tho they are on video not dvd 

  to cally and erika

kj x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Just popped on to see how folks are and was gutted to hear your news Erica. There is no rhyme and reason for things - you really deserve some wonderful news. 
Big hugs,  
Kitty xx


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Murtle

I seem to remember in cold feet Rachel managed to get pregnant naturally after then had all but given up!!  My sister's friend was in a similar position had several go's at IVF with no joy, decided to call it a day when she turned 43 and six month's later she found she was pregnant, the pregnancy went like a breeze and know she has a little boy called Adam.  I love to hear stories like this as it gives me hope.   

I rang the clinic on Monday and am due to go in and see them mid January so I have something to look forward to in the New Year.  Me and DH have decided if it fails then we will have another go at IVF.

It is my 40th birthday next week and DH is whisking me away for a surprise short break.  I cant wait, I think its just what the doctor ordered.

So you're on a liquid diet?  Sounds good to me think I might try that over christmas. 

Hi Crazybabe,  hope you are feeling okay. 

Hugs Cal xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh no, what a run of bad luck this thread is having....sorry to hear your news Erika  

Also   for Cally, Murtle, Cal and Kizzy....things must surely get better.

xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Erica - Hope you are ok hon. Thinking about you all the time.     Is DF back over the festive period at all?

Murtle and KJ - Get the tissues ready for Cold Feet. 

Murtle - So sorry about the test hon   it is horrible when that happens but don't feel silly - we've all done it and it's natural to keep up that little bit of hope for a miracle. Just wish that the miracle had happened for you hon. Thanks for looking out for my news - the scan was a major relief. Not sure that it's a girl, but it does look very like Lola in the piccie (and we didn't notice any bits  ) I think DP was secretly hoping for a little boy so it'll be a nice surpise for him if we're wrong.

Cally - How are you hon? 

Cal - Where does the 'surprise' bit come in then? Hope you have a good birthday hon.

Kizzy - Hope the diet is going well.

Hello to Kitty and RiceCrispie and your beautiful little ones.

WTBAM - When do you start your cycle hon? 

Love to all,

D x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hiya girls  

I am starting 2nd IVF!!! downregging on 28th Dec, gulp!

Hope you are all doing fine  

Not weighing myself but feel I have lost a few pounds in 2 weeks.  Stopped eating meat too !!!!  

take care xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Wow Kizzy - that was quick.

Make sure you enjoy a few   at Christmas then hon 'cos hopefully you won't be doing it for a while   .

Big   and   to everyone else.

D x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya doods  

I am waiting for af   trying to not get stressed out about it! Thanks for asking hun xx

Erika       thinking of you   

Hiya Cal how are you?  xx

Hi everyone   hope your all well xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

WTBAM

Hope the   turns up soon so that you can get with the rest of your tx.

D x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

The horrible   is never on time when you want her to be     

It always feel strange hoping she will turn up after spending so much time hoping she has gone for 9 months  

Love the picture of your little un  xxx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just about to start my IVF journey after 3 fails on IUI.  Went to see my consultant and been put on the private list and received my letter this morning saying to contact them when had first day of Jan period. Have to decide now if we start in Jan or delay a bit.  You see i start my new job on the 5th Jan and don't know if i should get in to that for a few months before starting treatment.  Then on the other hand i think not getting any younger.....  

I did ask my doctor about having 2 wks off work after implantation and he said that was not necessary that if it worked it worked... so would only have to have a couple of days of with the treatment... I couldn't take 2wks off unless it was in the school hols as i am a teacher.  Not sure what to do.... think me and DH need to talk about it a bit more...

Well its a bit weird to be going on the next stage really thought the IUI would work, oh well fingers, toes and all other bits crossed...... 

Looking forward to chatting with you all....    

Nova XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Nova and welcome.

As you can see it's a bit quite on here at the mo' with most tx on hold til after Christmas but I'm sure the girls will be around to answer any questions you have.

I know it is a big step moving on to IVF but the IUI will have helped to prepare you and the clinic. 

As always the decision os one for you and DH, but my advice would be if you're both ready have a nice relaxing Christmas and New Year then go for it. I understand that you would like to have time off after ET to give yourself the best chance, but I think your doc is probably right - if it is going to happen it will.

Take care and good luck,

D x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Morning ladies

Cally - Well done on the promotion  You certainly worked hard enough for it. Good to see your boss recognises your many talents. Just hoping they didn't change their minds after the xmas party&#8230;..any table dancing this year?  .....any emergency trips to A&E to report  2008 is going to be a great year for you. You have a promotion, a trip to Goa to look forward to and of course, the BFP following your lap & dye    Keep in touch&#8230;.I need your humour to keep me smiling  I've been a bit of a grumpy bum these past few weeks  I'm sure Erika would tell you it's more like the past few years, not weeks 

Cal2 - Happy Birthday!  Hope you had a fabulous time wherever you went. Where did your DH whisk you away to. Hope it was lovely and romantic and relaxing for you both 

Kizzy - Make it a very 'merry' xmas this year. Wishing you heaps of luck with your new cycle. New Year, new start&#8230;.this *WILL * be the one   

Erika - Missing you  Hope you're doing ok. Can't text you&#8230;something to do with my phone hitting the wall at high speed &#8230;.hoping to get a new one for xmas but not sure if Santa thinks I've been good enough 

Doods - Bet you're looking forwards to this xmas. What have you got for the lovely Lola? 

WTBAM - Hope  finally showed up and that your well on your way with downregging. Keeping everything crossed for you. Keep us posted 

Nova - Exciting things happening for you in the New year. I find ivf more emotionally draining than iui. I go with Doods recommendation of a nice relaxing xmas. Start when the time is right for you and don't feel that you have to rush into it. At 35, you still have a few years left so a couple of months won't make much difference 

Kitty & Ricecrispie - If you're looking in, Merry xmas to you both. Enjoy your first Christmas with you precious daughters 

Candy - Where have you gone  Hope your ok 

As for me, I have turned into Mrs Grumpy Knickers  It comes with working with women all day who go on and on and on about what they are getting there precious little children for xmas  They ask me what I'm getting my kids for xmas then when I say that I don't have any, they go quiet, look at me like I've just arrived from another planet then decided I must be a child hating freak and avoid me for the rest of the day  At one xmas party, the bosses wife told me how lucky I was not to have any children and that I should go on lots of holidays to make up for it! She came close to have a glass of wine poured on her head but I need the work  Can't wait for the silly season to be over so that we can all get back to normality. Bah Humbug! 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh Murtle - I so know what you mean!  I'm Mrs Grumpy bum too.  I think it's something to do with the time of year.... no really??!!  

I had someone say to me "so is life as glamarous as I imagine it to be without children?".  Ugh, how do you answer that?  Silly cow.  Oh yes I go to endless parties, stay up late, sleep in late, shop and holiday till I drop.  Puhleeezze....  

The reality is that most people our age are busy with families so we hardly have anyone to socialise with which means loads of nights in watching crap tele in slippers and trackies and when we do have social events they generally revolve around children.... oh yes very, very glamourous sigh.

Bring on the Christmas joy!  It must be lurking somewhere...  Maybe it's in the cupboard with the dancing shoes....!

Loves 
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya ladies

Just a quick un from me, af arrived on Saturday so I took prostap and baseline/pre stimm scan is on the 27th Dec   getting a bit scared and worried as my first tx did not go very well for lots of reasons and I will not bore you with them all but I think the prostap is making me a bit emotional and I am grumpy (lets be grumpy together murtle and holly).

Cally hun you enjoy your Xmas do on Friday   have a dance on the table for me    

Love to you all, you have all made me feel very welcome, hope you all have a wonderful Christmas and hope 2008 is a good one for us all for whatever reason       
xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Night Night Cally hun   Sweet dreams precious and I hope with my heart that 2008 will be your year darlin    Great news on the promotion!!!


Good luck WTBAM      F H T & B indeed!!

Loves to all
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Cally your words bring   to my eyes, thank you so much hun, I know you have had a tough year yourself and it is so kind of you                
Take care xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle honey just not in the mood to post, feel i can't support you guys as our situations are so different, just wish with all my heart things were different, Cally will hold onto those words, praying that finally 2008 is different x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you Holly     

Hi Candy, lots of          

Take care ladies xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aw hugs to all the grumpy bums..i so remember this time of year in years gone by and its not nice. I'm actually having a hard time dragging up the energy to be christmassy myself..years and years of bah-humbugging has taken its toll..yes its all different this year, and theres a spark there but its been such a HARD year and its really taken its toll, i just feel really emotional all the time, happy emotional and wrung out emotional too..and of course we lost dear Caleb last Xmas and i've been feeling sad about that too this last week. so pass the grumpy pants this way and i'll wear them too
lots and lots of love to all of you  
kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey Cally don't be huggung me, you guys are too good and need all those hugs yourselves.

Kim, I have never been a christmas person as you know, this year I am turning slightly even got the tree and lights up, so by next year, I reckon I might just try and win the most decorated house competition, love to all Cx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello all

Thank you for all the welcome  messages and the words of advice.  I think i will wait till Feb to start treatment, give me a month in the new job and then i can suss how it will go. Also if the tx is 6 wks then my 2ww could be Easter hols which would work out quite well..

Anyway off to bed now got my inlaws coming tomorrow so have to get some sleep!!!

Happy Christmas to all!!!!!  and let this be our year!!!

Nova XXXXX


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL - HOPE 2008 IS "OUR YEAR" XXXXX


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Merry Christmas to each and everyone of you.

              

Lots of Love

Amanda 
xxxxxx

P.S - Cally - hope you manage to avoid food poisoning anyone


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi all! Merry Christmas and a happy new year full of babies to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  The in laws have left, no fireworks to report and am now adjusting to a quiet house with no one to entertain.....its bliss Grin Grin Grin Grin Grin Grin Grin Grin Grin Grin Grin Grin Grin Grin Grin Grin Grin Grin Grin Grin
Hope you are all having lovely holidays and speak soon xx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Just thought I'd pop on to wish everyone a merry xmas but more importantly, a happy new year with lots of BFP's!!!  I sincerely hope that 2008 will be a lucky year for all of you as everyone on here has already experienced far too much heartbreak and dissapointment for the lovely people that you are.

I'm sorry that I'm such a crap poster but i do pop on from time to time to catch up on news and as there seems to have been so much bad news lately I didn't think it appropriate for me to post but I just wanted to wish everyone all the best in the new year.

Lots of love, Jo xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya ladies

Hope you have all had a lovely Christmas and are looking forward to new year.

I had my scan today and have got the all clear so I start stimming on Saturday and next scan is next Friday   so all systems go   it was a bit of a nightmare though, got stuck in loads of traffic   

I am taking a day off work tomorrow (been working today) and I cant b****y wait! We have spent all our time visiting people which is nice but it is very tiring.

I will catch up on the posts tomorrow, my bed is calling me  

Take care ladies xxx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello there, hope you don't mind if I join you!  I've just come to the end of my 2nd unsuccessful IUI and the next step is IVF (at the end of January).  I'm feeling very excited about it - well you've got to look forward haven't you?!

Look forward to getting to know everyone and good to read that some of you have been successful already.

Love Felix xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to welcome Felix and say good luck to WTBAM for stimming.

Hope you all had a good Christmas and hope with all my heart that 2008 is the year when all your dreams come true.

D x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Just a quick un from me ladies, me tea is ready then me and hubby are snuggling up and watching a film.

HAPPY NEW YEAR AND LOTS OF        to everyone in 2008  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bracksfarm (Dec 5, 2006)

hi girls 

just wondered if I could join this thread Ive had 7 diuis and moving onto divf this year just would like to have support from others who are in the same boat !

Thanks 

Love Lou xx


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello ladies

I hope you dont mind, but i wanted to ask one of you...

We have had 4 unsucessful iuis with donor sperm and now are going to be breaking from tx until the end of feb.
We have an appointment next week to follow up and im thinking that i should request going straight to ivf. What do you think?

Ive been told all is well and ive not had any fertility drugs but am waiting for an hsg just to be sure.
How long did you wait before 'switchin'?
Im 29 soon and i dont want to waste thousands of £ on something that has such low odds especially when other people having iui seem to be getting knocked up in the first one or two goes?

Im so depressed, please help me.

Pipgirl.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Pipgirl

I know exactly how your feeling, I was in the same situation as you, I had 3 IUI treatments 2 were unsuccessful and the other was a very faint positive on several preg tests and even the result from the blood test was the same, but I started to spot a little more every day then after several blood tests at the clinic and a scan revealed there was no pregnancy, I had a very early MC which was absolutely devastating and to be honest last night was the only night I have let everything out, I watched Eastenders and could not stop crying, it was like I have been holding it all in for a year and couldn't hold it in anymore, feel better today though this happened 20th Dec 2006.  I had my 01st NHS IVF/ICSI in Oct which I think is far more successful personally than IUI as they are more in control of whats going on, sadly again in my case it failed on 25th Nov 2007, but even though I know women on FF have had sucessful IUI treatment I still think its a much lower success rate to IVF/ICSI, but thats just my own opinion, you have to make your own choice babe.

Please post me anytime you need a chat ok.

Take care, and I hope everything works out for you whichever route you deicde next.

crazybabe


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks crazybabe - 

I have been thinking about it and feel that ivf is the only sensible way to go, because iui claerly dosnt work for us. it may be that tubes are blocked or eggs arent getting released properly, but were not going to waste any more time and energy on a 15% chance. If it was going to work it would have by now. All the iui girls who got bfp did so in three cycles or less.

Had a couple of strong drinks last night after neg pg test and got all my crying done.

Feel a bit low, but a lot better than i did yesterday...am just waiting for full af now so i can book our honeymoon in tropical climate and start tx again when we get back.

Thanks for that!

Hi to everyone else..hope to see you around on this thread in the coming weeks.

Pip.


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Ladies, 

Apologies for gatescrashing your thread 

Ive started a thread to wish Erika a happy special birthday  for tomorrow on the  celebrations thread girls and boys board you may wish to join me in my wishes .

Love Ju x x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello all,

Just wanted to say   to WTBAM for the scan tomorrow. Hope there are lots of lovely follies.

Welcome to bracksfarm - love your little furbaby!

Pipgirl - I would push for IVF if I was you, but that's just based on my own experience. Some people are sucessful on 5th and 6th IUI's. Good luck with the appointment.

Crazybabe -   for you hon.

D x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks doods     cant wait to get it out of the way, think the follies are doing their thang as I have to waddle around   xxx

Pipgirl sorry just a quick un from me I am off to bed but I say go with IVF, we did not have IUI and glad we did not because on our first IVF we found out that hubby sperm has a minor receptor missing that allows it to break into the egg, now this is very rare and I have hardly come across it before and I am not saying this is what is happening to you, but if we had done IUI it would of been a waste of time and money. I have heard a lot of people say that the first IVF is a bit of an experiment, good luck honey, I wish you all the best with whatever you decide to do    

Hello to everyone else    will let you know how I get on tomorrow xx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Well a happy new year to you all!!!!

Sorry have not posted but been mad with finishing work and then xmas....

Start my new job on Monday and really looking forward to it but also dead nervous too!!!! Good sign i think!!

Well I rang my clinic today to speak to the main bird as i still have not decided if i will do my ivf this month or leave it till Feb.  But she not in so will call her on Monday. I need to have the whole procedure explained in more detail as in what happens when and timescales so i can work out with diary which month would be better.... Anyone wanting to share their experiences would be dead helpful..  Also feel a little dense asking but my sis in law who had ivf and it was a success!!! see it does happen asked me what type of ivf i was having.... Didn't know there was more than one!! Am i stupid is this something i should know... help... 

Had a good xmas in laws came and they are lovely but great to have house back.... Did have some good news my little sis told me she was pregnant 12 wks so pleased for her.  She doesn't know about this 'journey" that I am on, not many peeps do... Anyway thought i had handled it well until i went to bed that night and curled myself up in a ball and cried myself to sleep.....  But way more positive now, i am a glass is half full chick so I believe this will be our year!!!  fingers, toes, arms and anything else i can cross!!!     

Pipgirl - my consultant told us if iui didn't work in the first 3 goes not to bother continuing.. So we are off to the IVF route... Don't know if that helps...

WTBAM - good luck for the scan hope it all went well     

Lou - we both moving to the ivf journey fingers crossed it will work XXXX

And to everyone else let this be our year!!!!!      


Nova


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Nova

I am thinking she meant are you having IVF or ICSI, don't know if you know the difference but if you don't IVF is where they let the eggs and sperm do their own thing but for ICSI they inject the sperm into the egg. Hmmmm timescales are difficult, both times I have been on the short protocol so from start of d/r to test day (if I ever get to test day     ) will be under 2 months but on the cycle buddies thread most of the ladies are on the long protocol and it is a few weeks longer, hope I have been a bit of help, take care hun and good luck on whatever you decide to do    

Well the scan went well, I have loads of follies, 24 on one and 25 on the other   I do the trigger shot tonight and EC is on Monday      they are doing ICSI so I am hoping we get some embies this time     

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend

xxx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

cheers WTBAM

I didn't really know the difference!! Shocking isn't it to get this far and not know... but always thought it would have happened by now.... I will call the clinic on Monday and now i have even more questions to ask!!!!   

Glad your scan when well XX

Have a super weekend!!!

Nova


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Wow WTBAM   to you follie  . Hope EC went well and you have loads of lovely embies.

Nova - She may just have meant long or short protocol. I think I was DR for about 3 weeks then stimming for 2 but best ask your clinic what they do hon. February is a very good month for TX   .

Big Hello to everyone else.

D x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls  

WTBAM - hope EC went well and the eggies and sperm are getting jiggy with it!! 

Good luck for that nerve wracking phone call tomorrow


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi ladies EC got put behind a bit so did not get home till 6.30pm and I have been sleeping, well we got 27 eggs!!!!!!!! So fingers crossed for tomorrows phonecall  

I will catch up with the thread soon xxx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow, that sounds a wonderful number. You must be so pleased WTBAM!  for lots of fertilising going on now!!!

Felix xx


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Good morning - 

WTBAM - i hope you had good news.

We got our HSG appointment for next friday. We are going to see the consultant on monday and are going to ask to go straight to ivf, whatever the results of the HSG..as we havent got the time and money to waste on iui anymore. In a way im finding this positive because at least the chances are better and ill feel like things are more under control. Ive got to prepare a list of questions for him becasue i didnt read up anything on ivf and dont know the difference between treatments...i expect the type of ivf you get depends on your particular diagnosis ...will just have to wait and see...

The real difference is that obviously its more invasive and im going to need more time off work as a result..iui just took a day off for basting.

Can anyone tell me, how they actually know when to do th EC and do you have to go for reg blood tests ect before this...how much time off am i likely to need?

Cheers for the help.

Pip.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG I cant stop crying, 15 eggs were mature enough, 10 of them fertilised, we have 10 embies        ET is Thursday at 11 but we need to go early so they can take blood tests to make sure OHSS is not too bad. Thanks for thinking of me ladies    

I cant believe it!!!

xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

That's fantastic news WTBAM   Good luck for Thursday. I'm sure everything will be fine, just keep drinking all that milk and water  

Hi Pip, your clinic will track the follie growth with regular scans. How often they scan varies from clinic to clinic, some do every day and others do every other day. Some clinics also take regular blood samples to monitor your oestrogen levels (mine never did). Once you have enough follies at over a certain size they will give you a trigger shot to mature the follies ready for EC. EC will be approx 36 hours after this trigger shot. 

As for time off work, the scans don't take that long but it is a nuisancehaving to go to the clinic on a regular basis. Some clinics start scanning early in the morning so you can go before work. EC is usually done under sedation so it is best to take the whole of that day off. You may feel a bit sore for a couple of days after. Also some ladies take a few days off after ET to rest, some (like myself) take the whole 2 weeks off to avoid stress but again that's a personal choice. 

Good luck with your appointment. I'm sure they will explain the whole procedure to you but it's good to have a rough idea of what to expect. Good luck with the HSG on Friday  

Kizzy - Sorry, I've lost track of where you are   Hope everything is going to plan  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

fantastic news WTBAM!!!

Hi Murtle   I'm down regging at the mo - no evil symptoms this time, hope its worked!! Baseline scan next tues.

Here we go again!!

Hope you are fine sweetie, will you try again?


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Murtle

How are you, it's seems ages since I spoke to you last, what have you been up to hun, we have our follow up appointment from Nov failed (IVF/ICSI) on the 05th at Feb at 3pm, I have got loads of questions to ask as to why it didn't work etc, I want to do Egg share next time though as not only is the treatment cheaper but its gives me a chance to help somebody elses dream come true, hopefully.

Speak to you soon hun

luv

crazybabe


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi all,

Just a quickie to say well done to WTBAM - good luck for ET hon.

Love to all.

D x


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Well done WTBAM!

Good luck for tomorrows transfer. Fingers crossed.

Heres to a lucky an quick 2ww...

Pip


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks so much ladies


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Just popping on to wish WTBAM masses of good luck for EC tomorrow


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I want to thank you all for your kind words and support  

Well I have 2 embies on board   they are both 6 cells so very pleased, we have no frosties though   but I am not dwelling on that at the mo        

Take care, will catch up with the thread soon, I am off for a kip xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hiya Murtle - Good to *see* you hon. 

WTBAM - Glad you've got two lovely little 6 cell embies on board. Seding them loads of snuggling in and multiplying vibes            .

Kizzy - Hope the dr is going well.

 to everyone else.

D x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hellooooo to all the IVF chicks.... 

Hope you don't mind me gate-crashing but could I join the IVF chit-chat?

I have looked up on so many books to read that I am now confused which will be the best one for us. Your tips and advise will be greatly appreciated. I had my IVF scan on Tuesday and will get told the results at consultation appointment on the 5th February. They have asked for me to start straight away so it occurs before the financial year end.

WTBAM    For the 2 lovely 6 cell embies   
Kizzymouse How ya doing?    

Sorry for the me post but hope to catch up with you all very soon and sending you all some positive and sticky vibes   

[fly]  [/fly]

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hope your 2 WW is going ok WTBAM    When's test day?

Hiya Kissybear, welcome to the mad world of IVF!! Good luck for your first appt!!  

Hello to everyone else have a nice weekend


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi WTBAM

How are you, hope you don't mind me gategrashing thr thread, I to had 3 failed IUI treatment, well 2 failed and 1 ended in a very realy MC, I had my 01st IVF/ICSI in Nov 2007 and unfortunately that failed too, I can't understand why it didn't work as I had 4 x 4 cell embryo's two were grade 1's and two were grade 1.5, the two grade 1's were transferred but the other two 1.5 weren't good enough to be frosties, we have our follow up at IVF Wales Cardiff on the 05th Feb and I want to do egg share next as not only is it cheaper than IVF/ICSI but it will give me a chance to help someone else too.

I have been fine through all the treatments but I hate the 2ww though especialy went you get a neg result, it really knocks your self esteam down doesn't it, I have began to think how many more treatments before I get the BFP we have waited so long for.

If ever you want a chat don't be afraid to post me okay.  

take care

crazybabe


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Evening all  

WTBAM ~ Woohoo!  T hose embies sound fab   Hope they are snuggling in nice and safely. Hope you have had your feet up all weekend 

Kizzymouse ~ I thought you had started again. Wishing you heaps and heaps of luck with this cycle       Fingers crossed for the baseline scan this week then on to stimms and lots and lots of lovely follies      

Erica ~ Still missing you heaps   Hope you are ok. Did Santa fill your stockings with lots of nice goodies?   Looking forward to hearing tales from your birthday bash. Did Jilly dance on the tables for you  

Cally ~ You’ve been kinda quiet lately. Have you found some new friends to play with. Or did you manage to kill everyone off with your xmas dinner  

Cal2 ~ Hope you are ok sweetie. May 2008 be the year your dreams come true   Any news on your FET?

Crazybabe ~ Hi Sweetie, I’m also having my review on the 5th but in the morning. I have a load of questions for them. I’m not ready to give up just yet and want to try again in the late spring or early summer. However, I don’t want to do the same regime. I want them to look into a few things for me first. If they don’t agree, I am still registered with Bristol so we’ll go back to them. Good luck with your appointment   I hope you get some answers. Good for you to consider egg share.

Kisssy bear ~ looks like feb 5th is a busy day for us ladies   Looks like you are going to hit the decks running. Yell away if you have any questions, I’m sure someone will be around to answer them for you. Good luck      

Doods ~ How was xmas with Lola? Was she fascinated with the fairy lights and prefer the wrapping paper to her pressies? I bet she was spoilt and no less than she deserves   Hope you are swelling nicely now  

Candy ~ Never had you down as a Christmas Grinch   Hope the boys had a fab time opening all their pressies. Did the tree make it past boxing day?   

Nova ~ The timing sounds good. Lots of luck  

I'm doing ok now. Glad xmas is out of the way. We made the best of it but it was tinged with sadness. NYE was Even sadder but it's all behind us now and we must look to the future. We have our review on 5th Feb. We are planning another go if they can sort a few things out for us first. I want to try a short protocol with extra progesterone support and possibly some genetic testing. Busy now working to save up for it all.

I've had a stinking cold and having got out of my pjs all weekend...hence the stinking part   It's been ages since I had a cold....all my cold remedies were out of date. Not bad for a pharmacist  

Have a good week 

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck Murtle I hope this is your year honey


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello Everyone

Well i have spoken to the lady at the clinic every day this week, asked lots of questions !  My day 1 was on Friday so she has worked out my schedule.  We have decided to do the EC the week before Easter, Holy week!  That way I get the Easter hols to chill for my 2ww wait!  Nothing really on that week in my diary so will tell school its a minor op not telling them about this yet.  So my schedule is all working up to that.  I have got to go to the clinic on 30th Jan to pick up drugs and do forms and then my ivf journey begins!!

Have to admit i am quite excited about it!  Keep finding myself thinking about it, it just pops into my head and i feel all nervous and excited too... Am i mad?? Part of me is worried that i am building myself up for a huge fall, but I have always been a glass half full type of girl so have to say pos!!

WTMB - wow well done!! hope you feeling ok...
Murtle - hope your cold isn't getting you down too much!!

Well of to watch some telly XXXX

Nova


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Murtle, good to read you haven't given up xx


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Murtle
All the best for 5th February, hope 2008 is our year!

I am doing okay, gotten over my last negative and have an appointment with the consultant tomorrow to see about using our 2 frosties.  Although to be honest I am not feeling particularly confident at it all, I guess I am just expecting it to be a failure.  

Hi to everyone else.

Cal x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Scan was fine, start Puregon 375iu on thursday, first follie scan a week friday!

Cal - tons of luck for next time sweetie, we can do it!!


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Nova, 

So pleased that the dates have worked out well for you. You can indulge in the odd easter egg or three whilst you're on the 2ww  

It's perfectly normal to feel nervous and excited afterall this is a lifechanging event you are embarking on. You are only as mad as the rest of us (mind you, there are some real mad raving loonies on this thread   ). I won't lie to you, IVF is a crazy rollercoaster ride but I'm sure that your bright bubbly positive attitude will help you through it all. I wish you heaps and heaps of luck with your journey and hope that it works first time for you. If not, we'll all be here to help cushion the fall. 

Cal2 ~ Hope your appointment went well. I understand you not feeling very positive after all you've been through but try not to lose hope. I made one of my new years resolution 'not to give up hope' and it's the only one I haven't broken   2008 will be our year. We've had all our knocks now and it's our turn for the good stuff    

Kizzy ~ Great news   Good luck with the stimms          

WTBAM ~   

luv'n'hugs'n'snottywettissues  
Murtle
xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Murtle

How are you I haven't spoke to you for ages, sorry I am thinking about adoption, my husband and I have had 3 x IUI 2 of which failed and 1 which was a very faint postitive on test but sadly ended with a very early MC, we last had our 01st and only IVF/ICSI which was on the NHS in November 2007 which also failed, the way I feel now is that hubby or I aren't getting any younger and we have wanted our dream to come true for such a long time now, I feel very confused at the moment as we cannot afford to pay private for more treatment so we did say if we were to give treatment one last attempt it would be Egg share as it is cheaper and I will be able to help out somebody else, but part of me wants to have a last attemt and go for egg share and part of me is saying you cannot go through any more treatment as everytime it fails its so emotional and it is taking a risk as to whether or not it is going to work, and I don't know how I would feel whether I got pregnant or not thinking if the receipient got pregnant too fromm my eggs and if they would tell their child when it reaches 16-18 years old, I don't think I could cope if a teenager knocked on my door and said that I was their biological mother, which on the other hand with a adoption I know it is going to be stressful and not always a bed of roses, but at least you know at the end of it your going to have your child, this is the biggest decision I have ever had to make and I don't know what to chose.  DH is behind me 100% whicherever road I decide our problem is male fertility problems.  I have contacted the fertility counseller at our clinic who I am ggoing to see the end of Jan and our follow up appointment at clinic is 05th Feb, I have also contacted the SW who visited us back in 2005, I just need to make that dreadful decision.  Can you give me any advice?

Thanks for listening

Love

crazybabe


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi everyone

Room for one more. I have appointment tomorrow and believe I will start down regging tomorrow night!!!!  Been on contraceptive pill last two months and day 21 will be Tuesday.  Don't quite understand why starting injections before I get my af?  any ideas?  As you can tell I seriously need to get my head around everything pronto.  lots of love and luck  Rarah x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

New home this way ..............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125996.msg1844075#msg1844075


----------

